# Sunset Lake Ranch - March kiddings complete! 3 does 1 buck



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are gearing up to start kidding!!! Yah - I am so excited :leap: :leap: :leap: This is the year of my "new herd" and first babies of the year. We have the kidding stalls built, IPcam is up (should be live for me today) and then the girls are due next week.

Aurora Farms Pudding - (April Rain JaMocha x Little Critters Farm Heather) - 2nd Freshner - Bred to J-Nels Donnie (Rosasharn SS Sequoia *S x Ceasar's Villa STS Darcie)

I am thinking only a single on her - picture taken 5 March - Due 16 March



















Next up - and I am soooo stoked -

Dragonfly RY Wicked - Second Freshning (Caesar's Villa BB Rebel Yell *S x Flat Rocks Something Wild) - Second Freshner - Bred to J-Nels Donnie (Rosasharn SS Sequoia *S x Ceasar's Villa STS Darcie)

I am really hoping for a twin/buck combo out of her - but I will take anything I can get  She is due 18 March (pics taken 5 March)


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

How exciting! :leap: 
My 4 does are due not long after yours, so I'm really excited too! Your second doe is Really wide--maybe she's carrying triplets!! 
Good luck!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Good luck hope you have what you want. Your second doe does look pretty wide, maybe triplets.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Thank you both ... triplets would be even better ;-)

I have these two girls, then a short break, and then I have an April 3 (nigi), April 4 (nigi), April 5 (myo), and April 6 (nigi) lol! Then a group at the end of April!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Wow...some of those Does are really wide....but looking great..... can't wait to see the kids.... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Thank you Pam!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Woo Hoo!! Day 142 for Pudding and Day 140 for Wicked!! The girls udders are filling and WOW - Wicked is looking so good!! I am really excited to see these babies and start milking again!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Oh I cant wait for day 142 for our girls!!! Hope all goes smooth for everyone.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Thank you - I am sure hoping so. We are getting the IP cam hooked up tonight (they are calling me to get it all hooked correctly so that I can remotely access) and then hopefully I can put the beddings down, fill waters, and prep both stalls .... just in case. It has been nice the past few days - and now snowing again and then supposed to rain for the next 4 or 5 days - pooey!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*



> Thank you Pam!!!


 Your so welcome.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Looks like you'll see multiples from both girls! :leap:

I love Wicked's form....and can't wait to see her full udder!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

:leap: pretty girls I can't wait to see what you get!! Esp cause I have Donnie now :wink: wanna see those kids!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Wicked is looking awesome!! :drool: look at that udder coming in!
Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Here are some pics of wicked - day 141


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

:drool: What a pretty girl!  ray: here's for girls!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Ohh thank you Talitha ... I would like 1 boy out of Wicked ... doesn't that one sound weird! LOL!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Hope you get girls and boy. She is a pretty doe. Good luck.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

Thank you!! Wicked's ligs are getting softer - but there (she is on 142) and Pudding has turned into her bratty self as usual and can't get near her! But she is on 144 and needs to fill still!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

We are on official Baby watch!!!!! Woo Hoo!!! Pudding is on day 145 today and Wicked on day 143!!! Barn cam is running and the stalls are ready for the girls! I am just not even able to hold it together right now. Wicked's udder is AMAZING and not even full yet! It is so sucked up in there and nice escution so I am hoping to see a really nice udder once freshened!!

I will let you all know!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - North Idaho - March Kiddings*

WOOOOOO good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Pudding is in early labor - so we moved our dinner plans to early afternoon - so we are in town eating and will be back shortly . Now ifi could get the cam to connect again so I can watch mobile :-(


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

"finger's crossed" she wait's til you get home!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Made it home - no babies yet - thank goodness - lots of baby talk - but think we have a bit


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Your lucky. For our first doe, we are only on day 101... :sigh: We are so anxious for babies! I'll just have to do with watching other breeders kids for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Any babies yet Allison? :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Guess she hasnt had time to update....

She had one baby girl!!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Thank you Laura... :hi5:

Aww... one baby girl... how sweet...hope things are OK Allison.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

She posted pics on her facebook, she must be really busy today.

But OMG that baby is the CUTEST thing ever!! I love her!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

yeah she's a cutie! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*



> She posted pics on her facebook, she must be really busy today.
> 
> But OMG that baby is the CUTEST thing ever!! I love her!


 HeHe.... thanks again... :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Sorry all - pudding had a single doeling at 8:25 pm Saturday night - then our Internet went crazy all Sunday! Now I am in the stall with wicked!!! Should have more kids within the hour!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

:dance: Congrats on the little girl! Can't wait for Wicked to kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - Pudding in labor*

Wicked just kidded about an hour ago with triplets - 2 girls and a boy! Everyone seems to be doing well! Pics to come.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March lodgings complete! 3 does 1 bu*

:leap: Congratulations Allison!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March lodgings complete! 3 does 1 bu*

Congrats Allison! Just what you ordered!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sunset Lake Ranch - March lodgings complete! 3 does 1 bu*

Woot!!


----------

